

The One Question Every Entrepreneur Should Ask Themselves - ajsharma
http://founderdating.com/the-one-question-every-entrepreneur-should-ask-themself/

======
rcourtie
I think this is a question everyone should ask themselves periodically.
Everyone should take a moment to reflect on what they're doing, why they're
doing it, is it worth it? Sort of looking up from the path you're on to look
ahead and make sure you're going the direction you want to go.

------
thomasknoll
These rough times are automatic reminders to ask this question... what can be
even more dangerous is when things are going _really_ well according to
external measurements and an entrepreneur doesn't feel like they _can_ ask
that question.

------
zabbyz
Not only do I think every entrepreneur should ask them selves this but I think
if you're not doing what you love, and you know what that is (whether your an
entrepreneur or not) the question is "What's stopping you?".

